# Lightweight lens for backpacking and bicycle touring



## sullivan06 (Apr 15, 2013)

Does anybody have a recommendation for a good lightweight and wide angle lens for a crop frame camera (canon 7D) to use for bicycle touring and backpacking. This June I am riding 1300 miles across southern Europe, and my 24-70 is too heavy and not wide enough for the trip. I'm considering the canon 10-22, sigma 10-20, tamron 10-24, and maybe even the canon 15-85. The focal length on the 15-85 sounds incredible, but I'm a little hesitant about not being sharp enough since its often bundled as an entry level lens. Any other ideas for good lenses? I've used the 17-40, but I dont consider it wide enough or sharp enough (or at least the copy I used wasn't) and the 16-35 is out of my price range. 

I'm leaning towards the Tamron 10-24, but I've read a couple bad reviews on Amazon concerning image quality. 

Thanks all!


----------



## GoodVendettaPhotography (Apr 16, 2013)

I would get the 10-22mm. One of the widest choices for a crop sensor and pretty decent for the money. Not the sharpest of lens, though!


----------



## timmy_650 (Apr 16, 2013)

What about the 17-55 2.8 it is pretty wide and and sharp but it might not be wide enough of you if the 17-40 wasn't but it is sharper from the reviews.


----------



## SwissBear (Apr 16, 2013)

give the tokina 11-16 a shot. its a nice lens, and also a fast one. as they did lately a version II (better coatings, nothing more) you find the version I at a very good price 

pair it with the 40mm or 60mm macro and the 85/1.8 and... that would be my kit for extensive hiking


----------



## eml58 (Apr 16, 2013)

I purchased the Sigma 17-70f/2.8-4 DC Macro Lens for my Son to use on his 60D, Lens is designed for APS/C sensors, nice zoom range, and I cant fault the sharpness, this is my 3rd Sigma Lens, I've had the 70 Macro for a while (Good Lens) the 35f/1.4 (Excellent Lens) & the 17-70 (Also a Good Lens), all my other Lenses are Canon, but for a reasonably priced low end Zoom, I think the Sigma is worth a Look.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't have any experience with the w/a lenses you mention, but I own the 15-85 and it is plenty sharp. It also has excellent IS and distortion is remarkably controlled considering its range. If 15mm is wide enough for you, this is an excellent single lens solution.


----------



## captainkanji (Apr 16, 2013)

Can't get much lighter than the 40 f/2.8 pancake .


----------



## LOALTD (Apr 16, 2013)

captainkanji said:


> Can't get much lighter than the 40 f/2.8 pancake .



Agreed! End the zoom addiction!


----------



## old-pr-pix (Apr 16, 2013)

Are you planning on taking only one lens? If so, the 10-22 might leave you wanting more reach over the course of a trip like that. I'd suggest the 15-85 from those you mention. It's a great lens, obviously wide zoom range, good MFD, and my heavily used refurb. copy has sharpness on a par with my 24-105L. I've not seen it bundled as an entry level lens... maybe you are thinking of the 18-55 kit lens. Downside of the 15-85 is it's 5.6 at the long end. Put a shorty 40 or fantastic 50 in your pack for lower light capability.


----------



## emag (Apr 16, 2013)

What about the RokSamBower 14/2.8?


----------



## unfocused (Apr 16, 2013)

sullivan06 said:


> The focal length on the 15-85 sounds incredible, but I'm a little hesitant about not being sharp enough since its often bundled as an entry level lens.



I think you are mistaken. The 15-85 is not routinely bundled as an entry level lens. Both the 15-85 and 17-55 2.8 are excellent lenses with "L" quality sharpness. But, the 15-85 is not a light lens. Still, if you are only taking one lens, it is the best all-around lens for a 7D, as it covers a 24-135 35mm equivalent range. If it is the only lens you are taking, it is the best choice, although I usually pair it with the 70-300 L zoom. Together, I can confidently go almost anywhere and know I will be able to cover almost any situation I run into.


----------



## sullivan06 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. 

I plan on bringing only one lens for weight reasons. I'm almost considering just buying a canon point-and -shoot, just for weight reasons (heresy, I know). 

I like the wide angle aspect, so that is why I ruled out the 40mm pancake+ on a crop sensor that is really a 64mm. 

I have not taken a look at the Tokina 11-16- party because I want a little more focal length (versatility) for the lens. 

I will also look more seriously at a 15-85. Like I mentioned earlier, the focal length sounds great, I'm just a little hesitant about how good IQ will be. 

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 16, 2013)

sullivan06 said:


> I will also look more seriously at a 15-85. Like I mentioned earlier, the focal length sounds great, I'm just a little hesitant about how good IQ will be.



The 17-55 and 15-85 deliver optical quality equivalent to L-series lenses.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 16, 2013)

In my former (crop) life, the 15-85 was my all round go-to. IQ and IS very reasonable. But I also always carried my 10-22. The second lens did not weigh much but was worth it. When weight was an issue< I still brought these 2 and left the 70-200 home....


----------



## bholliman (Apr 16, 2013)

The 15-85 is a great lens, maybe the second best EF-S lenses after the 17-55. If you are just planning to take one lens, take this one. I also agree with those that suggested adding a 40mm pancake. It will give you better low light capability and a second lens just in case anything happens to your other lens.


----------



## Frodo (Apr 16, 2013)

Depends on how much time is spent cycling and how much in photography. I travelled by motorbike through Patagonia a few years ago. I took a 10-22, 28-135 and 70-200f4. I also took an A-series point and shoot. Most of the photos were with the point and shoot. However, most of the "special" photos were on the 20D and most of those were with the 28-135. Convenience was everything.

If I would do the trip again with a crop camera, I'd take a 15-85 plus 50 f1.8 for low light.

I have a Samyang 14 f2.8. I would not take that on a trip with a crop camera. It is large, manual focus and manual aperture lens. Great astrolandscape lens, but not a travel lens on crop camera. The 10-22 is far superior for this purpose, but to a degree redundant with the 15-85.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 16, 2013)

Frodo said:


> Depends on how much time is spent cycling and how much in photography. I travelled by motorbike through Patagonia a few years ago. I took a 10-22, 28-135 and 70-200f4. I also took an A-series point and shoot.  Most of the photos were with the point and shoot. However, most of the "special" photos were on the 20D and most of those were with the 28-135. Convenience was everything.
> 
> If I would do the trip again with a crop camera, I'd take a 15-85 plus 50 f1.8 for low light.
> 
> I have a Samyang 14 f2.8. I would not take that on a trip with a crop camera. It is large, manual focus and manual aperture lens. Great astrolandscape lens, but not a travel lens on crop camera. The 10-22 is far superior for this purpose, but to a degree redundant with the 15-85.



That's why we have the 40mm pancake ... turn your DSLR into a P&S


----------



## bycostello (Apr 16, 2013)

i'd get a mirrorless comapct system..


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 16, 2013)

bycostello said:


> i'd get a mirrorless comapct system..



+1 at least for compact. I think it is a nice idea to take a DSLR on such a trip but is it really practical? I think not, and you will find, packing and unpacking your camera, lens of choice for that moment, charger etc a pain and time consuming.

I would buy a nice small Sony (Nex7, RX100 or such), Fuji (forget their names) or such like and enjoy the trip more. Seriously.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Apr 16, 2013)

OP questions the IQ of pro-caliber 15-85 but will opt for a P&S instead??? Well then, leave 7D home and take a S-100/110, a G-15, or even better, get an Olympus OM-D. Oly is weather sealed, and potentially better IQ than 7D with any lens.


----------



## sullivan06 (Apr 16, 2013)

old-pr-pix said:


> OP questions the IQ of pro-caliber 15-85 but will opt for a P&S instead???



-good point- I view it as a tradeoff between weight and quality. I'm willing to make the trade between a 150 gram P&S and a 820 gram (+ lens weight) 7d. 

A lot of people are mentioned the 40mm, I'm not sure how much I would use it- maybe I should buy it just to try it out- its only $150.


----------



## stefsan (Apr 16, 2013)

If you stick to your 7D I would take the 15-85 – it is a good all around lens with a very decent optical quality. To complement the focus range of the 15-85, I take my trusty 70-200L f4. It is light and has an outstanding optical quality.


----------



## mrzero (Apr 16, 2013)

sullivan06 said:


> I plan on bringing only one lens for weight reasons. I'm almost considering just buying a canon point-and -shoot, just for weight reasons (heresy, I know).



Sometimes you just can't take a DSLR with big or multiple lenses. You shouldn't have to sacrifice the quality of your photos, though. That is why I bought a Powershot G1X. It is smaller than a DSLR, but the sensor is nearly APS-C sized. You can operate it one-handed like a true point and shoot, and the flip-out LCD is great for composing selfies and other travel shots. Throw in a gorillapod and get crazy. 

The trade-off with the G1X is autofocus (which is a bit slow and can hunt sometimes in low light) and zoom range (28-112 mm 35 mm equivalent). It has no GPS. But if you want pretty landscapes and scenics, plus action shots in good daylight, I think you'll be very happy with it. The IQ is great. Get a good chest or hip bag for it, maybe a wrist strap instead of the neck strap, and you'll find yourself reaching for it all the time.

The cameras and lenses are just tools. Sometimes, the G1X is the right tool. I think it would work very well for this job.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 16, 2013)

Earlier I recommended the 15-85mm lens to go with your 7D and still do.

If you want to go really light weight, a small point and shoot might be the way to go. I do some bicycle touring around home and normally just take my Canon S100 along to save weight and space. But, the scenery isn't all that great around here (lots of flat ground and endless corn fields). I'd take one of my DSLR's and a standard zoom if I were biking in a more scenic location.

We do a lot of long hikes in the National Parks on vacations and I always take a DSLR along then.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 16, 2013)

Just a thought: next fall I am hiking to the bottom of the Grand Canyon (and, I hope, back up again). I've been seriously thinking about the new SL1. It weighs half as much as my 7D, but with no sacrifice in image quality. I'd still have to lug around the 15-85mm lens, but I'd be shaving almost a full lb. off the weight with the SL1.

I realize that it will only be out a few weeks by the time your trip rolls around, so you'll pay an early adopter's premium, but it is a way to shave weight without losing quality.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 16, 2013)

The 7D plus any lens is big and heavy. The 15-85 is excellent. Its not a kit lens in the USA and Canada, but is in some parts of the world. If you want a supurb, fast zoom, the 17-55 is it.


There are plenty of small cameras that do a good job, and can be had for the price of a new lens., check out the suggestion others have made. (assuming they own one, and are not just reading the hype).


Here is a image taken with my 15-85 at high ISO on my 7D at a theater event. Its pretty tough to get a image in dim lighting, but the IS helped.


67mm 1/100 @ f/5.6 ISO 1000


----------



## TheFlorist (Apr 16, 2013)

As a frequent trekker/backpacker in southern Europe, I never go out without my 7D, 17-55 and 10-22.

Though I never used the 15-85, the rave comments on this forum suggest it's on par with the 17-55, with added range.
5.6 should not be an issue : you'll stop down outdoors, and rely on IS in churches.

For a single lens setup, I'd be inclined to second the choice for the 15-85.
...Unless you believe you'll get your nose on the southern European walls.
You'll just be glad to fit a whole basilica within frame using a 10-22.

I would not recommend too much the 10-22 for nature : 10mm is so much wider than my brain is aware of.

I have been lucky to have a perfect match between my 7D and 10-22. Apart from stretched sides at 10mm mine is as sharp and colorful as I could wish, straight out of the box, on 7D and 450D.
If you can afford the purchase, a 10-22 is a great second lens to carry, being light and compact.

I find I rarely ever go longer than 100mm, even though I do lug the awesome 70-200 2.8 around.

Faced with the pictures I brought back, I never regretted carrying my cumbersome 7D.
A 10-22 ends where a P&S starts, so you get unique/different pictures.
Best of luck with your trip !


----------



## AlanF (Apr 16, 2013)

My favourite combination is the 7D with the 15-85 - great lens with reasonable wide angle and telephoto. But, why not think outside of the box and use a 600g 24-1200mm zoom SX50 - see http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14011.0.


----------



## Botts (Apr 16, 2013)

old-pr-pix said:


> Are you planning on taking only one lens? If so, the 10-22 might leave you wanting more reach over the course of a trip like that. I'd suggest the 15-85 from those you mention. It's a great lens, obviously wide zoom range, good MFD, and my heavily used refurb. copy has sharpness on a par with my 24-105L. I've not seen it bundled as an entry level lens... maybe you are thinking of the 18-55 kit lens. Downside of the 15-85 is it's 5.6 at the long end. Put a shorty 40 or fantastic 50 in your pack for lower light capability.



The 15-85mm was a common kit lens with the 7D. Certainly not an entry level though.

If you aren't planning on using your camera for a lot of handheld night shots, I'd certainly go with the 15-85mm, it has fabulous range, and is quite sharp. If you are ok with less range, and would benefit from a wider aperture, and marginally more sharpness consider the Canon 17-55/2.8 IS.

You can't go wrong with either. I think you'll feel extremely restricted if you only take an ultra-wide.


----------



## sdsr (Apr 16, 2013)

Assuming you really do want to go as wide as 10mm, I would recommend against the Tamron you mention - I briefly owned one when I owned a Pentax K-5, and unless it performs much better in its Canon incarnation you can expect inconsistent exposures, poor contrast and grotesque purple fringing. (I returned it for a Sigma 8-16, which was better, but surely too wide and heavy for your purposes.) By all accounts the Canon is far superior, and if my father's copy is any indication, so is the Sigma.

(But if you really want light and compact, something completely different might make more sense - Sony RX100, say, or a micro 4/3 with a lens or three....)


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 16, 2013)

One lens I would definitely go with the 15-85.

If you go P&S 24mm equivalent is the best you will get but it is plenty wide most of the time. I think you could do just fine with most of the P&S cameras on the market.


----------



## AJ (Apr 16, 2013)

7D is a heavy camera. How about bringing a T4i


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Apr 16, 2013)

I'd go with a good point and shoot, myself. Nothing spoils a hike or bike trip for me more than lugging a bunch of heavy photo gear along. 

If you want to take full advantage of your 7D and super sharp zoom, you will also need to bring a sturdy tripod. Kinda defeats the purpose of leaving the car behind, if you ask me.

As an intermediate option, an 18 MP Rebel would be good. I've carried one on my motorcycle trips with the 18-50 stabilized kit lens. Daylight shots look fantastic and you can bring a lightweight tripod if you want to do some night shots.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 17, 2013)

AJ said:


> 7D is a heavy camera. How about bringing a T4i



Or an SL1, even smaller and lighter.


----------



## sullivan06 (Apr 17, 2013)

bholliman said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > 7D is a heavy camera. How about bringing a T4i
> ...



Good suggestions, but the next camera I buy is either going to be a P&S or a full frame (which brings up the debate between the 6d and the 5d mk iii)

sdsr- thanks for the advice about the Tamron's poor IQ.

-regarding a tripod, I've thought about simply bringing a Joby Gorillapod (or similar equivalent) and attaching that to the bike frame.


----------

